# some keto progress pics



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

just thought id add some before and after pictures of an 9 week keto diet ive just done,to be honest i could of been alot more strict with the diet at times but i was seeing a steady drop in weight so wasnt overly concerned.

weigh in on the BEFORE pics(i must stress these pics were taken sometime before my keto,so i was propably a little porkier after these were taken) was 189 lb and the AFTER pics are 171lb,annoyingly enough i was down to 169lb but went away for the weekend and kinda had a blowout but think now im ready to start bulking but shall certainly be watching the b/f very closely.

heres a before and after front view


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Quality progress mate, well done!


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

.......side view


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

....and back


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Great progress Joe.

Massive difference:thumbup1:


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

xpower said:


> Great progress Joe.
> 
> Massive difference:thumbup1:


 cheers,ive enjoyed the keto,although strengh has dropped,energy levels etc have been great even with added cardio.

to be honest im not really sure if ive even got into TRUE ketosis,ive been drinking diet drinks with aspartame in,coffee with it also and NEVER had decent reading off the keto stix.

problem is all my jeans are now hanging off my ass like some bad ass rapper:cool2:


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Outstanding progress.


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

great mate


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Good progress mate :thumbup1:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Well done mate!!


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

well done mate good progress!! :thumb:


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

cheers guys,am really looking forward to bulking now,never thought id say this but im actually looking forward to eating oats every day*yum yum*

although i could quite happily continue a zero carb diet for alot longer i just want to put abit of size on now...back to cutting come winter time.

thanks again forthe votes of confidence:beer:


----------



## Scouse_Jules (Aug 12, 2010)

Keto sticks arnt always accurate and sometimes give nil reading because of the amount of water you will be drinking (a gallon a day maybe)

have you had the headaches, metal smell in breath, along with the tirdness are all symtoms of keto


----------



## kikodear (Jun 24, 2008)

Just viewed the pics, very impressive mate, a real transformation and well done for that. I'm on a keto myself now, lost apx 10lbs over 4-5 weeks, going steady and not finding it that diffcult keeping off the carbs to be honest, having my refeed on Saturdays. Im going on hol later this month and haven't decided whether to just come off keto while away or do a rotational carb for the two weeks, then get back on to keto after my hols. Tried the keto stix and they dont even show that im in ketosis, but the mirror doesnt lie as far as bodyfat levels decreasing, so who cares! I actually look to have gained a couple lbs of muscle and my poundages are continuing to go up?!

I've struggled with losing weight and getting bodyfat levels down for years and i'm finding keto the easiest 'diet' to stick to, it just gets a little mundane mon - sat eating the same **** every day and feeling pretty tired, but i guess thats the same with any diet to reduce bodyfat %.

Keep up the progress mate and keep us all posted. :thumb:


----------



## kikodear (Jun 24, 2008)

P.S. it's amazing how much fat you've lost in the 9 weeks, especially around the old love handles mate, they've virtually dissapeared! :thumbup1:


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

good going mate. give it another 9 weeks and you will have a 6 pack!

well done


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

excellent


----------



## Ash91 (Dec 29, 2008)

Well done mate, very impressive! how did your diet look mate?


----------



## Hard&amp;Heavy! (Jun 18, 2010)

Fair do'!

thats good progress! took me 16 weeks to drop to fat to where I am now. still cant budge these damm lovehandles though!

keep with it!

ian.


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

what was your cardio routine dude?


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

stevo99 said:


> what was your cardio routine dude?


aimed for 3 fasted a.m runs a week.30/35 mins

diet was

7.00am

4x eggs(raw mixed with water and a sprinkling of choc protein powder for taste)

50g cheese

12.00pm

50g almonds

tin tuna or x2 tins mackeral

5.00pm

chicken breast/mayo/broccilli

or...

200g mince/broccilli/peanut butter

10.00pm

300g cottage cheese


----------

